# Meet Zeus!



## rgardn03 (Aug 29, 2012)

We brought Zeus home today, and he is adjusting quite well. Our 2 year old cat, Athena, has been checking him out and has done much better than I thought she would! Here are a few pictures with more to come later!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He's so cute! And great name


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh...he's so good looking. I bet he's a lot of fun. Great name!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

rgardn03 said:


> We brought Zeus home today, and he is adjusting quite well. Our 2 year old cat, Athena, has been checking him out and has done much better than I thought she would! Here are a few pictures with more to come later!


Welcome to the site, lots of great advise and members here.

Mike


----------



## rgardn03 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! He is a joy


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He is so cute. He looks a lot like my Vinnie at that age.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Just makes you want to give him a BIG KISS...he is beautiful.


----------



## rgardn03 (Aug 29, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> He is so cute. He looks a lot like my Vinnie at that age.
> 
> View attachment 118956


He sure does look a lot like Vinnie! Thanks for sharing that photo!


----------



## rgardn03 (Aug 29, 2012)

First night home went well. He cried in the crate for about 5-10 minutes. I was aware from other posts of all the different noises and levels of crying, but never imagined a puppy could make so many different cries! He settled down, about 10:30 in the crate. Woke up about 12:30am and whined to use the potty. Back to sleep with no whining and up again at 2:15. Up again at 5:30 and 6:30am. I see what everyone means about getting no sleep! But he is definitely worth it!

We have a vet appointment at 12:30, then will be going to petsmart, keeping him in the shopping cart and not on the floor, to introduce and socialize with people. It is petsmart adoption weekend, so there shouldn't be a dull moment!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very cute!! Zeus is a great name!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

He is adorable...congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Zeus is adorable. Enjoy your little guy, sounds like he's doing great.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats! He is a cutie!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeus*

Zeus is SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeus is so handsome and the second picture made me smile, I just love the golden smile.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

He is a muffin. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

ADORABLE! welcome to the forum


----------



## rgardn03 (Aug 29, 2012)

First ride in Petsmart.... everyone loved him!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't love a golden puppy...doesn't have a soul


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the dark color.


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the name also.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Congrats on your gorgeous new boy! He is really adorable, and like others have said...love his name! Have fun with him. You will have quite a few sleepless nights at first, but things will settle down pretty quickly.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I detect a classical theme to your family's pet names...Athena, Zeus....

Any chance for a little Hera or Aphrodite to come?

I bet he got lots do attention at PetSmart!


----------



## rgardn03 (Aug 29, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I detect a classical theme to your family's pet names...Athena, Zeus....
> 
> Any chance for a little Hera or Aphrodite to come?
> 
> I bet he got lots do attention at PetSmart!


Haha, it is possible! Athena has a brother named Ares, but I gave him to my Dad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Petsmart*

Gee, I wonder why everyone at Petsmart loved him!!
What A DOLL BABY!!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

What a doll and he already has that look of love...thanks for sharing him with us


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Zeus is ADORABLE!!! I almost named Hank that~love, love the name. He's smiling in one shot! Enjoy every moment....puppyhood doesn't last long!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a great looking pup!


----------



## rgardn03 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you all so much! He is doing great! Last night was the first night he did not whine to get up to go potty! Slept the whole night in his crate!


----------



## rgardn03 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow! It has been a long time since I have gotten on here. Life has sure been busy. Wanted to update you all on Zeus. He is now 47 lbs, and 6 months old! It's crazy how time flies. 

I remember about a week after we got him, we found out we were pregnant, 2 weeks after that we found out it was twins, and now, 5 1/2 months later, it's a boy and a girl, and so far has been an easy pregnancy. Hope that last 3 months are just as great. Can't wait for Zeus to meet his brother and sister!

Here is the most recent picture of him, about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW twins and a grown-up Zeus! Zeus looks great and congratulations on the twins!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Zeus is getting big!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

omg zues is so cute! ps- love the name zues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zeus has become a very handsome boy-Congratulations on your twins!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your baby-boy and baby-girl! 

Zeus gave you a good head start when it comes to baby schedules ih ih ih 

He is a really gorgeous boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeus*

Zeus is a beauty-he really has grown!
Please keep us posted on Zeus and the twins!
Congratulations!


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

rgardn03 said:


> Wow! It has been a long time since I have gotten on here. Life has sure been busy. Wanted to update you all on Zeus. He is now 47 lbs, and 6 months old! It's crazy how time flies.
> 
> I remember about a week after we got him, we found out we were pregnant, 2 weeks after that we found out it was twins, and now, 5 1/2 months later, it's a boy and a girl, and so far has been an easy pregnancy. Hope that last 3 months are just as great. Can't wait for Zeus to meet his brother and sister!
> 
> Here is the most recent picture of him, about 2 weeks ago.


Oh my gosh! I love your update!! Zeus is gorgeous and CONGRATS on your pregnancy! How exciting


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, 6 month old Zues and twins on the way! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

awww zeus is adorable! and congrats on the twins =). can't wait to see more pictures of you and your family.


----------

